# Nismo Side skirts for r33 gtr?



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

Where can I find these if they exist!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi we do them

I assume you mean the 400r type?


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

no, can you see the pictures ?
I'm talking about the sideskirts in the pictures, I guess these are nismo N1's ?


----------



## Jon-Andrews (May 27, 2009)

suits the 33 
any one have a picture of them fitted on a 34 by any chance


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

the Nismos have ducts in front of the rear wheels, those don't look like Nismos.
Nice Stern wheels in those pictures, I used to have them on my GTR as well.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

´These side steps have never been Nismo items


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

wow this is what pains me with this site, no straight answers.

Thanks for the feed back, but doesn't anyone have any information on these side skirts?

the site I got these pics from claimed they were nismo, this is the only info I had so I posted it, I know their not 400r's.


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.nyxracing.com/images/c-westr34skirt.jpg - cwest r34

http://www.gpsports.co.jp/aero/g4_o/slecr33_03.jpg - GP sport ECNR33


neither of these is in thatof the above pictures... so does anyone have any ideas?

I guess they could be just GP sports kit fitted on the gtr more pics


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i couldnt see the photos on i phone for some reason.

yep they are not 400r ones

Newera Imports - home / stock / carDetails

will try and find out for you


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

they look identical to the ones i have on my r33 gtr i have never found out who made my kit


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

muzzer2002 said:


> they look identical to the ones i have on my r33 gtr i have never found out who made my kit


Na, I think your are R33 GTS GP sports Side skirts however not the ones I'm looking for ( noticed the top black car's side skirts, the depression on the side step is barely bent... it looks way more straight angled then your.)


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

You could also try JAPSALON who are one of the traders on this forum too :thumbsup:


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.raceonusa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1130_1170&products_id=4662


FOUND IT! .... thanks tho


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hi no its not

because its not made in Japan

we have these side skirts in stock, removed from one of our cars we purchased

if you want them let me know


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

no one still has any idea of the manufacture of these are?


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Bill

I'm on a bit of a side skirt hunt at the mo and came across this which reminded me of your question:

1995 R33 Nissan Skyline GT-R v-spec

Ths skirts are ALTIA N1...think this answers your query?


----------



## Jamie-altia r33 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah just saw this thread. its my car. Your right they are Altia N1


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Ok Matt,, im after some like the ones on my old gtr 










Also the rear bumper bit.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yep fine, sent you a pm

got both in stock


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

omg http://www.altia.ne.jp/ doesn't work


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

if anyone has any info on were I could get a set of these please reply. thanks


----------



## Evo_Bill (Feb 6, 2007)

still looking for these


----------

